
CBS forced CNET staff to recast vote after Hopper won 'Best in Show' at CES - Pr0
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/14/3874682/exclusive-cbs-forced-cnet-editors-to-recast-vote-after-hopper-win
======
uptown
@SandoCNET: <https://twitter.com/sandoCNET>

"Hello all. Sad to report that I've resigned from CNET. I no longer have
confidence that CBS is committed to editorial independence."

"CNET wasn't honest about what occurred regarding Dish is unacceptable to me.
We are supposed to be truth tellers."

"Please know no one in News or Reviews editorial did anything wrong. I believe
CNET's leaders are also honest but used poor judgement."

"I am not disgruntled. CBS and CNET were great to me. I just want to be known
as an honest reporter. Thanks everyone for reading me."

------
nmcfarl
This is really much much uglier than reported earlier, and that was pretty
ugly. CBS has rather gutted CNET here - their product reviews where the best
part of the site, and that is absolutely not to be trusted any more.

------
protomyth
Given this, why should I believe CBS News editorial is any different?

------
pasbesoin
CBS turned into a tool years ago. They have increasingly trended towards some
sort of "Fox-lite".

Thus, I'm not surprised to find business concerns taking on the blatant
editorial role described in this instance.

